# Jury Service



## shirl (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry not posted for a while, long story so won't bother anyone with it now!

I received a letter this morning asking me to attend the Crown Court for Jury Service in October. 
Well, it has got me in a right old state of worry and panic about going, not because of the things I may have to hear, see etc, but about having Diabetes! Don't know if I'll be able to take a snack in court room in case of hypo's, will I be able to test, will I be allowed to administer my Insulin, etc, etc. It sounds soooo silly! 
Has anyone else been for Jury Service and if so is there any advice they could give me, would be really grateful if anyone can help.

Shirl


----------



## Casper (Aug 26, 2010)

I did jury service about a year after I was diagnosed, I was also about 2 months pregnant at the time.  Didn't have any problems, just make the officials are aware of your needs, remember you are covered by the DDA-.

They use a computer to pick out people for actual service - then you go to the courtroom - and the solicitors/lawyers decide who they do or don't want.  Otherwise you're waiting in a large room, so make sure you take a magazine/book with you, you do get lunch breaks out of the courtroom, and opportunities to leave the building and walk around outside.

I was never picked, my name was never called and i never saw the inside of a courtroom!  Half way through the second week, most of us were told that we wouldn't be needed and could go! Expenses are paid if you have to miss work, and for travel as well I think.  Would advise going, as they don't like it if you refuse, and the next time might be even more inconvenient!

Good luck and try not to worry!


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes, but I wasn't diabetic then. 

However, the court staff were very helpful. I'm sure if you explain the situation they'll be able to advise you. You may need a letter from your doctor as proof, but I don't think Diabetes is sufficient reason to be excused. They do take regular breaks though and the days aren't all that long, we weren't expected to be in Court until 10am and were usually out again by 4pm. We spent the first week sitting in the Jury Room bored out of our skulls. I've done it twice now and the last time was a murder trial at the Old Bailey. It was in Court One where they tried Crippen and the Krays, the sense of history was so strong. It wasn't at all like the shows you see on telly though mostly, it was various experts droning on and some of it was highly technical. Perry Mason it wasn't.


----------



## fruitloaf (Aug 26, 2010)

I did jury service about 6 years ago (I wasn't diabetic then). It can be extremely boring while you wait to get picked for a case so you may spend many hours sitting in the jurers common room - Take a good book, you may even get through several! when on a case there are frequent breaks and often you will be sent out of the court room for points of law etc so lots of oportunities for testing if necessary.


----------



## sofaraway (Aug 26, 2010)

I really fancy doing jury service but have never been called. I would probbaly take some glucotabs in my pocket and then i could discretely take a couple if I felt low. I would then test in the breaks.


----------



## shirl (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanx for the replies folks, I really appreciate it 

I suffer with depression and anxiety too so not sure how I'll react nearer the date, am soo worried I might fall asleep too! Weird huh? Will just have to get on with it I guess . . . . . .  

Thanx again, will keep u posted, take care, shirl


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 26, 2010)

You lucky thing 

I would love to be called for jury service but its never happened and I would have gone definately.

Hope it goes well for you x


----------



## Flutterby (Aug 26, 2010)

shirl said:


> Sorry not posted for a while, long story so won't bother anyone with it now!
> 
> I received a letter this morning asking me to attend the Crown Court for Jury Service in October.
> Well, it has got me in a right old state of worry and panic about going, not because of the things I may have to hear, see etc, but about having Diabetes! Don't know if I'll be able to take a snack in court room in case of hypo's, will I be able to test, will I be allowed to administer my Insulin, etc, etc. It sounds soooo silly!
> ...



Hi Shirl, I got called for jury service some years ago and I didn't feel able to do it due to the diabetes and my depression.  I contacted them and they said I didn't have to go.  If you really don't feel up to it then let them know.


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 26, 2010)

I would love to do it. How do they select you? absolutely nobody in my family or friends has been asked. I am sure though if you feel you have good reason not to do it, you could put your case forward.


----------



## katie (Aug 26, 2010)

I did jury service and I loved it! I would love to do it again too. I have to say though, that Diabetes didn't even enter my mind.  I'm assuming I had glucose tablets with me the whole time, but can't remember to be honest.

 I was only in a court room for about 30 mins and that was it, they had to start the hearing again because they messed up. I'd love to sit through a full case though.  The likelyhood of you a. getting into the courtroom then b. having a disturbing case are pretty unlikely.  Mine was about a stolen mobile phone 

edit: I should add that I REALLY didn't want to go when I recieved the letter.  I was really shy/quiet and the thought of doing it terrified me.  Once it was all over I was gutten and wanted to go back, so you should definitely give it a go.


----------



## PhilT (Aug 26, 2010)

I haven't done jury service but I was a witness for the prosecution in the Youth Court a few years ago.

They showed me the court room beforehand and explained the proceedure as it's different to an adult court then they took me to a waiting area.

In the end I wasn't required to give evidence as the defence didn't need to cross examine me.


----------



## williammcd (Aug 27, 2010)

Ive done jury duty 3 times 2 high court 1 sheriff court as a witness ,
when i went to the high court about a year after being diagnosed i told the court officer i was type 2 his reply was you wont be excluded for being diabetic ,when i pointed out to him i was`nt trying to be excluded i just thought i should let them know, i asked if i could take a bottle of water with me if picked ,he told me he would inquire,  he came back and said that it would be ok ,here`s the funny bit the next day after being picked i was walking out to take my place in the jury, when the guy behind was told he could`nt take his bottle of water with him ,he pointed at me and says but he can, the guy told him he`s got permission you`ve not ,when we went for our lunch break he came right over asking why i go away with it when he did`nt ,so i told him i had approached the court officer and informed him of my medical history he then told the relevant people and it was ok`d ,
so if you get jury duty tell the court official who looks after the jury your diabetic so he can let the people responsible know,


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 27, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> I would love to do it. How do they select you? absolutely nobody in my family or friends has been asked. I am sure though if you feel you have good reason not to do it, you could put your case forward.



They use the Electoral Roll and pick names at random. Anyone over 18 and under 70 who is registered to vote may be eligible. I found this website that may be helpful.


----------



## shirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi all, thanx soo much for the replies! 
Sorry to say I absolutely broke apart this morning and had to make an emergency app. with the doc who was wonderful and talked to me for ages (much to the annoyance of other patients no doubt!). He thought it might be a good idea to excuse myself this time, as he didn't think I was strong enough mentally, I have mental health problems (anxiety and depression)  so may actually do as he suggested. 
I know I sound a bit of a wimp and I guess I am at that, lol, been like that as long as I care to remember wish I could change but I fear it's too late for that. Take care all, Shirl x


----------



## Northerner (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey Shirl, don't feel bad about not doing it. From what you say it is a wise decision - just concentrate on getting well and building your self-confidence


----------



## am64 (Aug 27, 2010)

Id be terrified to shirl ...so dont you worry about it xx


----------



## Flutterby (Aug 28, 2010)

Shirl, I did the same when I got called, don't feel bad, there are plenty of other people out there who would happily do jury service - so in a way you are giving them an opportunity!  Think of it like that!


----------



## Steff (Aug 28, 2010)

Shirl dont worry its your choice and you cant be forced, do what makes you feel comfortable.x


----------



## cazscot (Aug 28, 2010)

Shirl, Please dont feel bad about not doing jury service, your health has to come first.  They will always be able to find willing people to serve. xxx


----------



## leaver01 (Aug 28, 2010)

i havebeen hoping for YEARS that i dont get picked and so far touch wood *touches head* i havent! 

Can oyu get out of it if you are picked?


----------



## squidge63 (Aug 31, 2010)

I was told when i first became diabetic that it got me out of jury service.. because if you are on a long case and you have a hypo and need to eat/drink you can't because food and eating drinking isn't allowed in court..


----------



## shirl (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi all, thanks for your replies. Sorry for not getting back before now, but have had a weekend away with a friend, which I didn't know about till Friday lunch, lovely surprise tho ! 

Have sent the reply back today for being excused, so will have to wait to see if they accept it! Wish I was someone else sometimes, not happy with myself at the moment  but hey. 

Thanx again will let you know when I know anything,
take care, love shirl x


----------

